# California Scheming



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Charlee trying to look cool while Cali peeks at my Amazon password












Cleo trying to hypnotize me into buying more catnip.







\



A beautiful watercolor Geri had painted for me. My girls look like beautiful characters in a Disney movie.











The twins trying to look innocent when a box of catnip arrives from Amazon that I DID NOT order.












Charlee all boxed up and ready to go.












My beautiful Cinderella - made by Geri












From my friends here. Beautiful!


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh, Marie. How very, very special all of those pictures are. Your friends love you.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Geri's so gifted! And Cali? Well, some cats are just plain smart! And it seems she had cohorts! :wink: 

The picure, the print, and the watercolor are all so lovely!


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

Two things always show in the pictures of your girls, Marie --- they are SO beautiful and they are loved. 

But, oh, that Disney-esque painting is just marvelous! The artist even gave all their foofy-tails personality!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

All my girls together, I'll treasure it forever. :luv


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Gorgeous :luv


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

And I thought I was going to get through this thread without tearing up.

Beautiful pictures of the kids, Marie. I love your captions!


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

I love the first pic. It looks like the twins are plotting to overthrow the world!


----------



## P&R (Sep 10, 2009)

Your girls are beautiful!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Amazing and beautiful. :luv I am really drawn to the cartoon-esque watercolor, it really did capture their purrsonalities!


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

Awwwee, so sweet the watercolor and gifts. So beautiful the girls! Better change your password!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Those paintings are precious!!!! Your girls look like fairy princesses. Love the pic of the twins looking innocent!


----------



## himikitty (Dec 15, 2009)

Your girls are so beautiful.. they are really well-taken care of. & i really really love the painting of the 4 of them! thanks for sharing


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

...Wow! I love the watercolor, and the poem and photo that Geri made is just beautiful. Your life looks like it is filled to the brim - with lovely kitties, lovely art, wonderful memories of a lovely 'first kitty'...

Fran


----------



## Miso (Dec 5, 2009)

Gorgeous ladies! The painting is beautiful. :luv


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Marie what wonderful keepsakes! Geri is an incredible talent. Loved the family portrait too! Geri has a heart as big as Texas! 

Word of caution. I think Cali has your credit card number memorized!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That explains the new bookmark on my computer for cat trees.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Cleo emailed Spike and wanted to know what a security code was! 8)
Shes in on it. Dont let her fool you either.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Kids these days, they're so computer literate. 8O


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

lovely piccies


----------



## cliffordcatt (Mar 16, 2010)

Omg soo priceless! I love your cats expressions! :lol: 

the art is very cute!


----------

